# Wie mache ich vektor-grafiken???



## BoBM.de (12. September 2001)

Wie mache ich vektor-grafiken, wie zb dieses,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, von Psyclic
?
reicht da photoshop oder muss man da noch programme wie 3d studio max gebrauchen?

Und wie mache ich grafiken mit drahtgittern, wie zb die erde, ahlt in einem drahtgitter.


----------



## Nakuma (12. September 2001)

Mit PS und was hat das bitte schön mit Vektor zu tun ? Das ist eher dafür gedacht kanten etc. zu glätten. Vielleichtest Shapes ?  Mit 3d Max kannst da gute Sachen machen. Kenne ich mich aber net aus. :|


----------



## Nakuma (12. September 2001)

Nur was zum Bild. Das ist einfach nachzumachen und der bg mit dem Chameleon ist langweilig und die kleine Schrift hat irgendwie keine berauschende Qualität ! Sorry psy  !;((


----------



## BoBM.de (12. September 2001)

ja mag ja alles sein.
ABER könnt ihr mir bitte mal erklären wie man das machen kann???
ich arbeite erst seit 2 tagen intensiv mit PS und hab bis jetzt immer nur die selben tuts gelesen.ich habe im handbuch auch weiter nix gefunden was mir hilft.

thX schonmal im voraus


----------



## c3o (13. September 2001)

Wo siehst du da Vektorgrafiken?? Wenn du das "14" meinst, das ist eine Schriftart, die schaut eben so aus. Name hab ich aber grad nicht parat.


----------



## tilman (13. September 2001)

*Zweiwas*

wo ist ein Chameleon?

die schriftart heisst blockup. chi hi. such mal danach.

ps macht keine vektor grafiken, nur die schrifft bleibt solange als vektor zu bearbeiten, bis man sie raster, also speichern oder effektfilter anwenden. speichern nur in anderem format als photoshop


----------



## snow crash (13. September 2001)

*hey tilman*

... das chameleon erstreckt sich beinahe ueber das ganze bild...*gg* 
aber wie gesagt...die spiegelungen auf der haut des tieres machen es anscheinend fuer dich unsichtbar...*gg* du musst wohl noch ein gefuehl fuer chameleons entwickeln ...

see ya, 

      ya snow


----------



## strela (13. September 2001)

*Vektor-Gfx*

Hi!

Abgesehen der Tatsache, dass sich jeder hier fragt, warum du bei deinem Bild nach der Erstellung von Vektor-Grafiken fragst, möchte ich dir die Frage trotzdem beantworten:

Grundlegendes:

Photoshop ist ein rein pixelorientiertes Grafikprogramm - folglich ist die Qualität der Grafiken immer abhängig von der Auflösung. Ein Pixel ist ein Pixel - daran ändert sich nichts.

Vektorgrafiken sind Grafiken, die durch einen aufwändigen Rechenprozess erstellt werden. Somit sind diese unabhängig von der Auflösung. Wenn ich z. B. eine Vektorgrafik habe, kann ich diese in einem Vektorprogramm ohne qualitätsverlust skalieren - größer und kleiner.

Die bekanntesten vektororientierten Grafikprogramme sind Macromedia Freehand, Adobe Illustrator und Corel Draw, wobei ich vom Letzteren dringendst abraten würde.

______________

Wenn du wegen dem Bild aufgrund der 14 nach Vektorgrafiken gefragt hast, dann gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit. Du kannst in Word oder Powerpoint aus einer Schrift (WordArt) eine 3D Schrift machen. Diese kannst du kopieren und in Photoshop einfügen. That´s all! Einziges Problem hierbei ist: Du musst, wenn du einen Schriftzug oder ähnliches in Word anlegst und den Effekt anwendest, den Schriftzug maximal skalieren und nach dem Einfügen in Photoshop kleiner skalieren, da es ansonsten zu recht hohen Verpixelungen kommt.

Viel Spaß ansonsten noch in der Welt von Photoshop wünscht...

Strela


----------

